

Licenses Matter - alanctgardner2
http://blog.agardner.me/2013/01/licenses-matter.html

======
alanctgardner2
I had an interesting discussion on the Adobe thread, and I thought I'd flesh
out my posts into a full blog post. I'm a wannabe IP lawyer, so I'm sure I'm
wrong about at least half of it ;)

